# Autopay of MF with Wyndham Rewards Visa



## uscav8r (Aug 28, 2016)

I generally autopay by ACH debit. I thought it was possible to autopay by credit card as well (this is different than in WorldMark in which I thought autopay was only ACH). Anyone know if this is true, or is the only way to autopay by credit card is with the branded CC?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 28, 2016)

I auto pay with my Chase SW Rewards card. I use whatever card is in need of use.  I've used AMEX in the past. I think any card will work.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Aug 28, 2016)

Just login to your account on the my MyClubWyndham and site. Under "My membership" select "Financial services" and then "Payments". Then you should see a big green button in the middle of the page that's for enrolling or updating in Auto-pay. Click that and you should be able to use the page form to enter your credit card information. 

As you can see in the picture below, you can use your credit card to pay both the fees and the mortgage. You can even buy a Perks membership if you want that.

You should always be careful to check back on any changes you make as there are nasty fees if an expected payment doesn't go through.

Here's what the set up page looks like.


----------



## bendadin (Aug 28, 2016)

I have that branded card and I haven't for the life of me figured out how to use my rewards to pay the MF. I can pay the MF with the card, but then the rewards just sit there. The hyperlink goes over to a Wyndham Rewards site but that has zero to do with the rewards on the credit card.


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 28, 2016)

bendadin said:


> I have that branded card and I haven't for the life of me figured out how to use my rewards to pay the MF. I can pay the MF with the card, but then the rewards just sit there. The hyperlink goes over to a Wyndham Rewards site but that has zero to do with the rewards on the credit card.



I am somewhat in the same boat in that my first thought was to pay MF with the rewards points on my card.   But......

At least for me, I've found greater use for those points in either free or reduced hotel stays (see the Go Fast or Go Free promotions on the Wyndham Rewards website).  Just wanted to mention this in case you had not considered it...


----------



## luvNMB52 (Aug 28, 2016)

*credit card website*



bendadin said:


> I have that branded card and I haven't for the life of me figured out how to use my rewards to pay the MF. I can pay the MF with the card, but then the rewards just sit there. The hyperlink goes over to a Wyndham Rewards site but that has zero to do with the rewards on the credit card.



I long-ago cancelled my Wyndham Barclay Bank credit card, but I did use the earned rewards to help pay my MF a couple of times.  I think, if you go to your branded credit card online account, an option for using your rewards will be to pay MF.  The exchange is 10,000 reward points will pay $60 of your MF.  That is the reason I cancelled the card.  I can get $100 for 10,000 points on most other credit cards.  I'd rather do this and pay my MF.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Aug 29, 2016)

bendadin said:


> I have that branded card and I haven't for the life of me figured out how to use my rewards to pay the MF. I can pay the MF with the card, but then the rewards just sit there. The hyperlink goes over to a Wyndham Rewards site but that has zero to do with the rewards on the credit card.



Okay...the rewards points you earn by using the Barclay Bank Wyndham credit card should be reflected in your points balance when you log in at the Wyndham Rewards site. If they do not; then there must be a problem with the credit card being associated with one Rewards account while you have a different Wyndham Rewards account obtained at a different time. 

When I first got my Barkley Wyndham credit card I had a problem because I had an old Rewards account that they could not connect with the card and I had to use up my Rewards points in the old account and then just log in using the a Rewards account number associated with my credit card. 

*So look at your credit card and see if the Rewards account number (the number embossed below your name on the card) is the same as the Rewards account you are finding no association with.*

When you are logged in to the correct account, you should see your total points in the top right corner of the page. You can click on your account number at the top right to get a page with your account details. Here the section from mine that shows the points gained from hotel stays, special promotions and "Barclays Spend" and "Barclays Earning", which is points from the credit card.






After you are in your correct Reward's page and have enough points to send to pay Wyndham fees, look for the Redeem button near the top of the page. Click Redeem and *scroll to the bottom of the next page* to find this second "Redeem" button:





Ha ha!  That Redeem button will take you to a page where you can select your next "Redeem" button. I haven't done it, but I think this page is the one you need right there the very first Redeem button:


----------



## bendadin (Aug 30, 2016)

Thank you. I'll have to take a look at this. I think that they are trying to link it to the correct username. I think that the rate of return is so stinky that I am going to look for a better percentage, though.


----------



## hjtug (Aug 31, 2016)

bendadin said:


> Thank you. I'll have to take a look at this. I think that they are trying to link it to the correct username. I think that the rate of return is so stinky that I am going to look for a better percentage, though.



We are very happy with a Capital One Venture card.  It pays two poinst (2 cents) for every dollar charged.  The points can be used to cover any travel expenses charged to the card, including our Wyndham maintenance fees.  We use the card to autopay the fees and then it is very easy to log into the card website and apply earned points to recently paid maintenance fees.


----------



## elleny76 (Aug 31, 2016)

No.. I am using capital one




uscav8r said:


> I generally autopay by ACH debit. I thought it was possible to autopay by credit card as well (this is different than in WorldMark in which I thought autopay was only ACH). Anyone know if this is true, or is the only way to autopay by credit card is with the branded CC?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks to all, especially Cheryl for laying out the screen shots.


----------



## bendadin (Sep 4, 2016)

I finally have this linked up properly. Other than paying MF they do have the offer for the RCI exchange certificate for 30,000 points which is a better deal than $180.


----------



## breezez (Sep 12, 2016)

*Chase Sapphire Ultimate Rewards*

I use Chase Sapphire Ultimate rewards.  They give you 2 points per $ spent.   Each point is worth about 1.5-1.7 cents.  I use for both Wyndham and WorldMark accounts and all count as travel related charges.

Citi prestige is pretty good also... They give you 3 Thank You Points per $ spent on Travel, they are not as flexible as Ultimate Rewards and only have a value of 1 cent per point unless getting air travel through them then they are worth about 1.3 cent a point.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Sep 15, 2016)

bendadin said:


> I finally have this linked up properly. Other than paying MF they do have the offer for the RCI exchange certificate for 30,000 points which is a better deal than $180.


After making any changes to your account payments please watch it closely to make sure no payments are late or skipped because of the change. I've read that Wyndham is very unforgiving and the late fees sting.


----------



## ilenekm (Sep 17, 2016)

We used our Wyndham rewards points for a couple of extra nights at Wyndham Rio Mar last winter. It was 15000 points per night. I think the room would have been  $250. Staying at Wyndham Grand Hotels seems to me to be the best deal for the points. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## am1 (Sep 17, 2016)

ilenekm said:


> We used our Wyndham rewards points for a couple of extra nights at Wyndham Rio Mar last winter. It was 15000 points per night. I think the room would have been  $250. Staying at Wyndham Grand Hotels seems to me to be the best deal for the points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk



There is much better value than that.


----------

